# Lost Dog (Border Collie) Lake Zurich, IL



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

LOST DOG in Lake Zurich Illinois. Justin is 4 years old neutered male about 50#. Skittish of men. Lost 2 days ago when the lawn people left his gate open. His mom is THE most dedicated Vet Tech ever and Ruckus' BFF. His onwer just got out of the hospital, and misses Justin terribly, plus she is worried as heck. 

Please feel free to cross post anywhere you can think of. 

contact [email protected]. Reward.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Susan,
Any news on this gorgeous boy?


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

A couple ot tips. Talk to the neighborhood children. They always seem to know which dogs belong where. Also, the mailman. He visits every house most days and can say if a "new" dog is around.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

get on craigslist and hang flyers notify vets petstores. My friends dog went missing in Jan she got a call yesterday that someone turned a dog in to the vet they scanned for chip it came back as her dog its almost been a year. Thank God he's s back home. Prayers sent that she find Justin fast.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Susan,
> Any news on this gorgeous boy?


Not even a sighting.... 

Some sicko called pretending to have the dog. Thought it was funny to get her hopes up.


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

Also contact the border collie rescues, Sometimes do gooders will catch dogs and take them not to pound/animal control but to a rescue organization, then they adopt them out.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

also, if you have facebook, I know WI has a page for Lost Dogs of Wisconsin. IL might as well. 

I had a friend that found a BC the same time you posted this but the dog he found had shorter hair and I don't think the color markings matched. Plus the dog was found near Green Bay, doubtful that it's the same dog.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

If theres a humane society in that area they probably have a face book you can post a picture & info you will reach a lot of people.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Any update??


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

There was a sighting Monday. He has been hanging around near the rail road track. A lady had been watching him who lives near there, and then saw my friend's flyer. 

They were getting a trap yesterday. I also posted on Craiglist for her last night - she was having trouble with it. 

I am still praying for Justin's safe return home. Thanks to those who have been inquring.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

Can the owner go and call for the dog? Prayers are sent.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

gmhr1 said:


> Can the owner go and call for the dog? Prayers are sent.


She has been..... she has scratches all over, including her face, from going through the brush. I am sure he is very freaked out by the whole thing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

Prayers sent she finds him soon. Does she have another dog that he might come to?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

gmhr1 said:


> Prayers sent she finds him soon. Does she have another dog that he might come to?



Yes. And she's been taking that one with her.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Doubling up on the prayers. I could use some good news.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Any good news?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> Any good news?


Jeanette actually saw Justin yesterday. But she couldn't get close enough to get him. He is staying in the area, but seems to be moving closer to home. She is leaving food out, but the racoons get a lot of it. He is a skittish dog, and I'm sure he is very freaked out. we are all still praying for his safe return. 

I offered to go and sit out with her over night - small tent, etc. with a warm plate to keep the food warm and fragrant....


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the update will he go in a live trap. What about a whistle Prayers are sent


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Sitting all nite in the tent sounds good..that worked here for a dog lost by Portland Jet Port a couple of years ago. Owner flew in from West Coast and camped out. After lots of people trying to get him to come to them, owner had shipped dog's crate, some of his clothing etc. Ultimately it was the owner that was successful. 

Sounds pretty good...hope she has him soon. 

Judy


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

Has she put his bed or her clothing blankets toys out in the area?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

gmhr1 said:


> Has she put his bed or her clothing blankets toys out in the area?


Definitely. she has also been in touch with the lady who helped find Bella. she has told her the best way to catch a herding dog. I think she is going to be sitting out there with her camp stove etc to find him. the weather has gotten quite cold , and the owner is quite worried.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Prayers sent that they get him back. My lawn company did that one day when it was 115 degrees outside in the summer and my female got hot after running around and came back in through the dog door. I didn't even know they had gotten out. I ran out and was screaming for my boy for about 15 minutes. After the last scream through my tears, I looked up and saw him running around a house toward me about 5 houses down. I collapsed I was so happy. I was very lucky and I know that. Thank goodness my girl was smart enough to come back in since she got hot or who knows how long I would have thought they were in the yard. Will never make that mistake again and check on them through the windows often now. 

By the way, I called the company and spoke with the manager and tore them a new one!! They will also never do that again. Best of luck to her! These stories break my heart and seem to be popping up more and more frequently....

As for the sicko that thought it was funny to call her, someone should either take a 12 gauge to him or bust him right between the eyes with the butt of a gun stock!! I'd be happy to volunteer! I hate people sometimes.....


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Jamee Strange said:


> As for the sicko that thought it was funny to call her, someone should either take a 12 gauge to him or bust him right between the eyes with the butt of a gun stock!! I'd be happy to volunteer! I hate people sometimes.....


Yeah, this guy..... his phone number went back to a computer. We were able to do somewhat of a trace. he does it to everyone practically that posts a lost dog. there will be a special place in hell for this guy, is my guess.

There was a sighting of Justin on Sunday. She has 2 live traps out, and a gated area (the lady who found Bella advised this for herding dogs) with her clothes, food etc there. I know she was back out there again tonite, (and every night) even though it's raining now. 

I keep praying for Justin...


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

Prayers sent
Re post on craigslist so you keep the aad near the top if it says to soon send me the ad I will post under my email.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Any news? Prayers are sent


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

gmhr1 said:


> Any news? Prayers are sent



We are still praying for Justin. It has been over a week since he was last spotted. He was seen through field glasses rolling on his blanket at the feeding station his owner created on Sunday October 14, 2012 by two clients of hers - being men, they did not approach him. (Justin is afraid of men). Has not been seen since. 

The search efforts continue.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

thanks for the update prayers are sent for her and Justin. I can't imagine how horrible this is for them both. You can post an ad for him on bellas page alot of people look at it . www.facebook.com/findingbelladog they are keeping the page running fior help in finding lost dogs the more people that know the better.

Put the cage near the feeding station put the blanket inside with food, toys, does she have a night scope he probably hides in the day & comes out at night.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Has she tented out overnight in that area? ..that is how a dog here was finally caught several years ago. Seen but could not be approached afterexcaping from kennel at jetport. Owner flew in from west coast and camped out. Came right to him.. Nothing else would do. 

Sure hope for some good news..

Judy


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Justin has not been seen since October 14, 2012. Yesterday, there were tons of volunteers that searched the wooded area near the last sighting. No sign of him.  We are still praying for his safe return.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

JusticeDog said:


> Justin has not been seen since October 14, 2012. Yesterday, there were tons of volunteers that searched the wooded area near the last sighting. No sign of him.  We are still praying for his safe return.


OH NO!!! This is horrible to hear! Still praying that they find him and he is brought home safe and sound!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

This is really sad... Prayers sent


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Any news? Hope so...

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Hope this BC has been found and is with owner? Do not see an update, so...


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Nothing new. Just sent out another mass fax, Lost Dogs Illinois just reposted, no sightings. Something has moved his blanket, but we don't think it's him. 

And the darn landscapers haven't even apologized or called.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Awwwwww this is one thread I'm really hoping for a happy ending for . I still hope they find him.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Prayers are sent. A fellow RTF member just found hers after 8 months and another story of a man finding his after 3 years .


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Still praying down here, too.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Well we have had a couple of sightings of a dog we think is Justen the last two Sundays. He has moved areas, and seems to be circling around and trying to head home. After getting her hopes up, Jeanette thought it was actually a neighbor's dog, but the guy who has seen Justen (also a dog owner) says at first he thought it was the neighbors B&W herding dog, but it definitely is not. He is going to start taking a leash with him. He is getting very close to houses. 

Darn you Justen! Let the guy catch you! (The longer he stays out, the more I worry about him getting hurt).


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I hope this guy can catch him and I pray that it is Justen!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Still praying, too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Prayers sent , its been long enough for his adventure it's time to come home. Can they put some food down, than maybe a cage if he will get comfortable in one place.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

It is so great to see something about "Justen"  So great of the guy to take a leash on his walks..maybe a pop-top can of dog food as well? ..or cat food, tuna..whatever! So Justen might hear it and know there is food? ....here's hoping!

Judy


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Maybe give the guy a squeeky toy, if Justin likes the sound. My dog will run across the yard for the sound of his baby bunny!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

Any update?he is in our prayers daily. I hope he gets home soon
ciny


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Nothing new. we talked tonight about hiring the company that sends flyers to the neighbors. It's getting colder, and he was getting closer to houses, so someone may have picked him up..... I just pray he's safe. It's been 2 months.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm sorry. We think about him everyday please let his owner know we are praying for her and Justin.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> Nothing new. we talked tonight about hiring the company that sends flyers to the neighbors. It's getting colder, and he was getting closer to houses, so someone may have picked him up..... I just pray he's safe. It's been 2 months.


I believe the US Post Office has a similar product where they will do a mailing to a select area. Check on usps.com.

That might be a less expensive route than hiring a company to do flyers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry . I don't know what I would do if I was in her shoes. Please tell her she's in our prayers. On www.facebook.com/findingbelladog. Look on the right to finding dooley. It's the story of a Shellie that was lost in the Nevada desert for 57 days he was found and is home. Don't give up hope


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

I agree...don't give up..too soon to do that. So hoping for a good ending. 

Best, 

Judy


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

HiRollerlabs said:


> I believe the US Post Office has a similar product where they will do a mailing to a select area. Check on usps.com.
> 
> That might be a less expensive route than hiring a company to do flyers.


Great idea... I'll check it out. Some rescue group put a psychic in touch with Jeanette. First she said Justen was dead.  Then realized it could not have been him. Said he was in a red brick building with a fence around it. Today, she says she "feels him" in two areas.... the owner is not sure of where the two streets are. It's kind of funny to read this stuff. She said that he was "still in his body" and on "this side of the veil".... 

Hey, at this point, whatever will bring him home.... she appreciates everyone's concern and prayers.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Sending more prayers up! Man I hope they find him and that he's safe and sound. I don't remember if this was mentioned before but does he have a microchip??? Maybe if he gets close to houses and someone picks him up they'll take him in and if he has one he'll be on a fast track home.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Jamee Strange said:


> Sending more prayers up! Man I hope they find him and that he's safe and sound. I don't remember if this was mentioned before but does he have a microchip??? Maybe if he gets close to houses and someone picks him up they'll take him in and if he has one he'll be on a fast track home.


That's what we are hoping... and yes, he is very micro-chipped....


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Well, as you more than likely know, Susan, the two Aussies are found ...so now the BC... and all will be well, for these dog's anyway. I do appreciate that there are many more lost and not found yet, but the news of the Aussie pup is so encouraging. 

Judy


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

Does she have a Facebook page like bring justin home? It helps to have a lot of people watching for him. A fellow RTF member just got her dog back because someone found him and had him scanned for a micro chip, he had been missing for almost a year.


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Susan,

We live about 12 miles from Lake Zurich. Please contact me if I can help in any way.

I wish I had thought of this sooner. Lake Zurich has a very large and active running club. http://www.alpinerunners.com/

By contacting them you could enlist a small army of individuals regularly afoot in the area. Runners tend to seek remote, low-traffic locations and trails, perhaps locations a scared dog might seek seclusion. Loose dogs and runners regularly encounter one another.

Back when I was an avid runner, this club used to host an annual Thanksgiving morning run (both a social event and a pre-feast workout) that had a large turnout. This might be a good opportunity to make a face-to-face request for help from this club.

Again, I'd be more than happy to help with any efforts to find your friend's dog.

Jim


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2012)

People need to be aware and looking


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

T-Pines said:


> Susan,
> 
> We live about 12 miles from Lake Zurich. Please contact me if I can help in any way.
> 
> ...


That's a great idea Jim about the running group..... I'm going to contact them and see if they can't get a message out to their group...... I'll also let Jeanette know about your kind offer.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

gmhr1 said:


> Does she have a Facebook page like bring justin home? It helps to have a lot of people watching for him. A fellow RTF member just got her dog back because someone found him and had him scanned for a micro chip, he had been missing for almost a year.


Wow!!! That's an AMAZING story!!! Hoping all the lost dogs are returned home soon...I'd hate to think of someone having to spend this holiday season without their best friend...


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Nothing?...good news


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> Nothing?...good news


Nothing....  Still looking for him.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Hi Susan... Sorry there has been no news for a while. Hope he is still being seen and maybe being fed. 

Judy


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

It's been over 6 weeks since a sighting. We think that someone has picked up Justen. Justen was a Katrina dog. and is very much missed. He has a facebook page now:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/BringJustenHome

And Chicago Sun Times columnist Michael Sneed wrote a blurb in her column on Friday Dec. 14, 2012. See page A4 at the top (you will need to change the date and page). 

http://chicagosuntimes.il.newsmemory.com/

Many thanks to her for helping get the word out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

I shared on my facebook also listed him at bellas facebook page and refuge forum under Il. Has she posted an ad, picture at your local humane societys they all have facebook pages and animal control )they are not the same as the humane socitety.) They come in as strays and they only hold them about 72 hours and adopt them out so she needs to stay in close contact with them. also sent flyers to the vets feed store in that area? Prayers are sent. Everyone please visit his facebook page and share lets get the word out and get Justen home by Christmas


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Cindy, had trouble finding the right page. Will try again today and share...

Best, 

Judy


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

this is Justens facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/BringJustenHome?fref=ts


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

US Post Office has Every Door Direct Mail that allows you to mail to a every address in a target area. If someone has taken Justen in, this may be the way to find him. I would happily contribute to a fund to cover mailing costs .


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

I would be happy to contribute as well. Have they alerted the mail carrier in the area to be on the lookout?


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

I would also be willing to contribute. I really hope they find him  I feel so bad for his family


----------

